# EMS Jeep Rubicon



## chc1993 (Jan 6, 2012)

Photos of our new Jeep Wrangler Rubicon. Purchased for use at the frequent off-road related events we cover.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice.  Where do I sign up?  Is there any way to justify taking the roof off?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 6, 2012)

That thing is badass. I'm with dana on this one, sign me up!

One question though. How are you supposed to extricate the patient? I'm guessing if access is that difficult it'll be an MEDEVAC situation.


----------



## chc1993 (Jan 6, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> Nice.  Where do I sign up?  Is there any way to justify taking the roof off?



I wish!


----------



## chc1993 (Jan 6, 2012)

NVRob said:


> That thing is badass. I'm with dana on this one, sign me up!
> 
> One question though. How are you supposed to extricate the patient? I'm guessing if access is that difficult it'll be an MEDEVAC situation.



It's not really meant for transport. Generally an air ambulance would be used in remote areas. If the patient isn't on a backboard they can ride in the back seat to rendezvous with a box.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 6, 2012)

Yeah that would really help you guys out in the Johnson valley area.


----------



## chc1993 (Jan 6, 2012)

firefite said:


> Yeah that would really help you guys out in the Johnson valley area.



Definitely. We use that thing all over the county. Slash-X, etc.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 6, 2012)

They wouldn't let me drive one if we had it. My boss has seen my Jeep and her Nevada pinstripes.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 6, 2012)

chc1993 said:


> Definitely. We use that thing all over the county. Slash-X, etc.



You guys need to drive that thing down to desert regional so I can take a look at it. 

I ride alot at Johnson Valley so I hope it never has to respond for me.


----------



## exodus (Jan 6, 2012)

I wanna take a ride 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=33.851657,-116.549099


----------



## shfd739 (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice Heap


----------



## downunderwunda (Jan 6, 2012)

Sorry to say it looks really impractical. We have Toyota land cruisers that will allow transport of the patient. The only time it impractical is in a cardiac arrest.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 6, 2012)

downunderwunda said:


> Sorry to say it looks really impractical. We have Toyota land cruisers that will allow transport of the patient. The only time it impractical is in a cardiac arrest.



They cover a huge area that is used for all different kinds of off-road races with all different terrain (from hard dirt to extremely soft sand to rocks). Injured people get flown out from there alot (from what ive heard). If they don't need to be flown out then they are probably good to go in the jeep. 

For their area (having gone there alot myself) I think it is practical.


----------



## BEorP (Jan 6, 2012)

firefite said:


> They cover a huge area that is used for all different kinds of off-road races with all different terrain (from hard dirt to extremely soft sand to rocks). Injured people get flown out from there alot (from what ive heard). If they don't need to be flown out then they are probably good to go in the jeep.
> 
> For their area (having gone there alot myself) I think it is practical.



If you're spending the money on a fancy 4x4, why not have it so you can transport a patient just in case? 

Even thinking of in a disaster or MCI setting, a properly stocked 4x4 ambulance could be put into service as a front line ambulance if it could carry a patient.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 6, 2012)

BEorP said:


> If you're spending the money on a fancy 4x4, why not have it so you can transport a patient just in case?
> 
> Even thinking of in a disaster or MCI setting, a properly stocked 4x4 ambulance could be put into service as a front line ambulance if it could carry a patient.



Jeeps come off-road ready. Jeeps don't cost alot. So it doesn't cost alot of money to turn it into a response vehicle like that. The jeep probably costs $45,000 if that. A properly stocked 4x4 ambulance that is able to not get stuck out there is at least $100,000. 

If the jeep does get stuck its alot easier to get it out then an ambulance...

Plus ambulances are extremely top heavy (not good for off road use with off camber areas). A ligjt jeep can cover alot more off road distance then an ambulance.


----------



## JCyrus (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm a Jeep guy...  My dad, my brother and I combined have around seven or so in the last ten years.  Great vehicles, solid, and able to get you just about everywhere.  And they're common enough that if you ever have a problem, you can google it or get on one of the many JeepForums and find someone who's had a similar problem and can help you solve it.  I love Jeeps.

Seeing an EMS Jeep is probably one of the coolest things ever.  That thing looks awesome.  Although, I have to agree with some of the folks who are questioning the lack of transport capability for a patient on a backboard.  I volunteer with search and rescue, we do a few event/race standbys a year, and if we ever had a team vehicle like this, I think being able to load the litter into it would be a high priority.  BUT, I guess it all depends on what types of events you're working and what other resources you have available to you.


So, with that being said, just what kinds of events IS this Jeep being used for?

Again, kudos to whoever spec'ed this out for selecting a Jeep.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 6, 2012)

JCyrus said:


> I'm a Jeep guy...  My dad, my brother and I combined have around seven or so in the last ten years.  Great vehicles, solid, and able to get you just about everywhere.  And they're common enough that if you ever have a problem, you can google it or get on one of the many JeepForums and find someone who's had a similar problem and can help you solve it.  I love Jeeps.
> 
> Seeing an EMS Jeep is probably one of the coolest things ever.  That thing looks awesome.  Although, I have to agree with some of the folks who are questioning the lack of transport capability for a patient on a backboard.  I volunteer with search and rescue, we do a few event/race standbys a year, and if we ever had a team vehicle like this, I think being able to load the litter into it would be a high priority.  BUT, I guess it all depends on what types of events you're working and what other resources you have available to you.
> 
> ...



I would imagine that the jeep is used for all the different off road races that are held in the area. Everything from dirt bikes to trophy trucks.


----------



## shfd739 (Jan 7, 2012)

Haa!!! Its a Rubicant--

Looks nice enough and I guess if it works yall than all the better. Yall have to use it.

I could put together a nice used Land Cruiser or Excursion for alot less money.


----------



## downunderwunda (Jan 7, 2012)

firefite said:


> They cover a huge area that is used for all different kinds of off-road races with all different terrain (from hard dirt to extremely soft sand to rocks). Injured people get flown out from there alot (from what ive heard). If they don't need to be flown out then they are probably good to go in the jeep.
> 
> For their area (having gone there alot myself) I think it is practical.



I work in an area that covers huge expanses of varied terrain. Mountains, sand, heavily wooded areas. Most of our patients are flow also, however, in order to do that with safety as a prime focus, (remember Danger to self, bystanders @ patient) there are times when it is not possible, for safety reasons, to winch the patient out in the area they are. We also have a variety of recreational people in the area. Mountain bikers, rock climbers. 4WD enthusiasts, motocross riders, bush walkers, varying in age from toddlers to people in their 80's +. On case, a motocross rider had to be moved 11 km to where he  could be accessed by the chopper. He had major spinal injuries. How would yok move him, with his bystanders & chopper crews safety in mind.


----------



## BEorP (Jan 7, 2012)

firefite said:


> Jeeps come off-road ready. Jeeps don't cost alot. So it doesn't cost alot of money to turn it into a response vehicle like that. The jeep probably costs $45,000 if that. A properly stocked 4x4 ambulance that is able to not get stuck out there is at least $100,000.
> 
> If the jeep does get stuck its alot easier to get it out then an ambulance...
> 
> Plus ambulances are extremely top heavy (not good for off road use with off camber areas). A ligjt jeep can cover alot more off road distance then an ambulance.



Sorry, I should have been more clear. I mean why not get an SUV with a stretcher instead (not a full ambulance with four wheel drive). I was thinking something like the Land Rovers used in the Northern Territory (http://www.stjohnnt.org.au/index.php/en/ambulance/vehicles/offroad-recovery). Not the nicest to work out of, but they can get you anywhere and take your stretcher patient out.


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 7, 2012)

or something like this?






http://asap911.com/medstat/photos-and-videos/


----------



## chc1993 (Jan 7, 2012)

BEorP said:


> Sorry, I should have been more clear. I mean why not get an SUV with a stretcher instead (not a full ambulance with four wheel drive). I was thinking something like the Land Rovers used in the Northern Territory (http://www.stjohnnt.org.au/index.php/en/ambulance/vehicles/offroad-recovery). Not the nicest to work out of, but they can get you anywhere and take your stretcher patient out.



Great idea, however the minute you make whatever vehicle you choose transport capable it becomes an ambulance, and is subject to minimum equipment inventory. Not practical in this situation.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 7, 2012)

DrParasite said:


> or something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks like a good idea until you look at how much ground clearence it doesn't have. Great for flat land but not whoops, hills, rocks, etc.


----------



## chc1993 (Jan 7, 2012)

The reality is there isn't a cookie cutter, one size fits all piece of equipment that works for everybody. In conjunction with the other resources available at these events, this vehicle suits our particular needs well.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 7, 2012)

chc1993 said:


> Great idea, however the minute you make whatever vehicle you choose transport capable it becomes an ambulance, and is subject to minimum equipment inventory. Not practical in this situation.



Mmm not necessarily. We have gators that are capable of transporting patients at special events to an intercept with a box. They don't carry a full ambulance worth of equipment, almost, but not all of it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 7, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Mmm not necessarily. We have gators that are capable of transporting patients at special events to an intercept with a box. They don't carry a full ambulance worth of equipment, almost, but not all of it.



I thought they were implying "why not just make an off road vehicle that can transport". By transport I thought that meant to the hospital.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 7, 2012)

firefite said:


> I thought they were implying "why not just make an off road vehicle that can transport". By transport I thought that meant to the hospital.



Oh no definitely not. 

Well I mean in a pinch why not but I was saying for more extrication purposes.


----------



## CANMAN (Jan 7, 2012)

Nice vehicle, loving the Rigid Industries lights on it. Those things IMO are some of the best off road lights money can buy


----------



## dmc2007 (Jan 7, 2012)

BEorP said:


> Sorry, I should have been more clear. I mean why not get an SUV with a stretcher instead (not a full ambulance with four wheel drive). I was thinking something like the Land Rovers used in the Northern Territory (http://www.stjohnnt.org.au/index.php/en/ambulance/vehicles/offroad-recovery). Not the nicest to work out of, but they can get you anywhere and take your stretcher patient out.



Only probelm with a Land Cruiser or Land Rover in the states is that both are marketed as luxury vehicles here-Land Rovers run in the $50k range and Land Cruisers $70k+.  Pretty much all other SUVs on the market here have been made into soft-roading crossovers, making the Wrangler our best off roader by far.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 7, 2012)

dmc2007 said:


> Pretty much all other SUVs on the market here have been made into soft-roading crossovers, making the Wrangler our best off roader by far.



True. My Grand Cherokee romps with the best of them though. Must be a Jeep thing 

Mine is a bit older though with a solid front axel.


----------



## pa132399 (Jan 8, 2012)

if you have to transport strap the pt to the roof.. haha it would work in a pinch


----------



## SARmedic118 (Feb 4, 2012)

What kind of rack is that you've got in the back and where did you get it?


----------



## m0nster986 (Feb 6, 2012)

Why a Jeep when you can have a mobile home?


----------



## EMRRx (Feb 7, 2012)

The "Jeep Rubicon", amazing vehicle, and a 4 door, how nice.

Dana 44's, lockers, 4-1 transfer case, and this all comes stock. Oh there is more, all this with a warranty, are you kidding me..

I was lucky enough to purchase the 03 Jeep Rubicon, the first year of production. Iv'e been places I could have normally only dreamed of.

Once made it through 4 feet of solid snow with 6 to 8 foot drifts for 17 miles on my way to a frozen alpine lake in the high Sierra's. Drove out on the frozen lake, cut a hole in the ice and fished( didn't catch anything, so what...), then enjoyed a BBQ with my fishing line next to me in the hole.
I want to do that trip again soon but probably not this year, no snow to speak of so far, crazy weather...


----------

